# mbuna flashing



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

My Mbunas are flashing, they seem to be scratching their gills and side on the sand substrate. No ich, velvet, white poop, clamped fins, PH 8.3, nitrite and ammonia 0ppm. I have treated with Jungle parasite clear once, do I maybe need to treat at a higher dose? Or is there something else it could be? All input appreciated.

Brittany


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they eating??

Don't go adding more chemicals, alot of problems with fish can be fixed with a simple raise of temp and some salt or epsom salts. All depends on what the problem is. Are you sure they are not mating?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

How are you keeping the PH @ 8.3??
I would check a couple of other parameters as well.
Nitrates, KH & GH
Cheers!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they breathing heavy?

What is the temp?

As Don said checking the other parameters would be a really good idea.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I use a marine buffer to maintain the Ph and they eat like leetle pigs. The temp is 82 F and they are not breathing heavy. Ill check those 3 water parameters when I can get a sample to the lfs, I dont have those test kits here yet. And they are not vibrating at one another so Im pretty sure they are not mating.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

seems to be parasites.....could be gills infections.....perhaps try using AP Life Bearer...

FW Disease Chart 1

http://www.fishvet.com/diagnosis_charts.htm

AP Life Bearer

http://www.4fishstuff.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=life+bearer&x=0&y=0


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Is life bearer the best to get rid of flukes? I have stuff that says it gets rid of flukes, Jungle parasite clear and quick cure, If you think that I should use this life bearer stuff instead let me know


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

AP Life Bearer is a strong med and only require two treatments against flukes.....AP Quick Cure(formalin & machilite green) is good of getting rid of ich and mild flukes.......Jungle Parasite Clear has praziquantel and also good to treat flukes but I like using prazi in pure form for medicating fish....just my 2 cents



Brisch said:


> Is life bearer the best to get rid of flukes? I have stuff that says it gets rid of flukes, Jungle parasite clear and quick cure, If you think that I should use this life bearer stuff instead let me know


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> AP Life Bearer is a strong med and only require two treatments against flukes.....AP Quick Cure(formalin & machilite green) is good of getting rid of ich and mild flukes.......Jungle Parasite Clear has praziquantel and also good to treat flukes but I like using prazi in pure form for medicating fish....just my 2 cents


ok thank you


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i bought some hikari prazi


----------

